# K&N Filter add HP



## cephasiii (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a 2.5SL, wanted to know if the K&N filter added any HP? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AltyMan (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 2003 2.5SL as well, and I put the K&N filter on and I didnt really feel any difference in HP. The advantage I think would be that you dont have to keep changing it every time its dirty. It also helps the car breathe better.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

that is the main reason for using it. I can tell you that they do make quite a bit of difference. I have a 1981 Trans AM with an opened shaker hood and I could hear the air being sucked back in when I put the K&N on. But the main reason for using it is the fact that air will travel quicker through it and although the maintenence takes some time its still worth it all the way. Plus now that they have all the different colored oils (through summit racing). You can change it to I think 7 different colors (i made mine blue). Or you can go through the different companies to get the different colors 
Accel - Cool Blue - Blue Filter
Fram - Air Hog - Orange
K&N - Red Filter

and who knows who else is making them now. Even Summitracing.com has their own brand out. I don't know what the actual HP gains of using the filter are but I'll definately agree with the fact that it helps your car breathe easier.

Darktide


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

The K&N I have on my 2.5S was on my 04 Max and 02 3.5SE Alty. It pays for itself
and gives a bit of a throaty sound. More air, quick response and I`m only speculating, 
slightly better gas mileage.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It will improve mileage slightly, and give a little bit of a mean sound under the hood. As for HP gains, they will be minor. The only performance gain you will notice is a bit better throttle response. If you are looking for HP gains, I suggest getting a CAI.


----------

